# WLAN Reichweite



## alexanderneipp (9. Oktober 2003)

Hallo allerseits!

Folgendes: Ich bekomme bald eine WLAN DSL Anlage.
Diese wird vermutlich im Keller installiert.
3 andere PCs (und ein Mac) greifen aber im ersten Stock darauf zu. Sind "Luftlinie" max. 5 Meter aber eben die Kellerdecke und der Boden des Obergeschosses dazwischen.

Packt das die Anlage der Telekom oder WLAN generell?

Meint ihr, wenn ich die Anlage quasi im Erdgeschoss installier, dass es dann besser ist? Dann wäre der Rechner im Keller halt weiter weg...

Danke für eure Analysen!


----------



## Tim C. (9. Oktober 2003)

Sollte Entfernungstechnisch absolut kein Problem darstellen.


----------



## Johannes Postler (9. Oktober 2003)

Naja.
Kommt auf die Anlage an. Bei meinem Freund funktioniert WLAN im 1. Stock nur teilweise (nicht in jedem Zimmer). Am besten geht es bei ihm in dem Raum, der genau über dem WLAN-Router ist. Er hat einen D-Link Router.
Bei mir steht der AccessPoint (netgear) zwar im Erdgeschoß, aber ziemlich weit weg, funktioniert trotzdem gut. Kommt natürlich auch auf dein Haus an. Betondecken sind am schlimmsten, generell alles das mit Wasser Kontakt hatte oder feucht ist.

cu tirolausserfern


----------



## Blaschki (9. Oktober 2003)

Da W-LAN (im Freien) praktisch bis zu 120m weit geht (aber dann nur noch mit 6MBit/s wenn normal 54MBit/s) wird es da bei deinen 5m kein Probelm gebem. da du für DSL nie mehr als 1 MBit/s benötigst.
Ich habe aber auch schon erleb das WLAN nicht mal 2 m weit kam, weil dazwichen einen schöne starke Mauer mit schön viel Stahl drin war.


----------



## SixDark (9. Oktober 2003)

Hi!

Also ich hatte letztens bei einem Bekannten ein ähnliches Problem (dicke uralte Lehmwände! - da war für die Daten kein Durchkommen! Wir haben uns dann für einen WLAN/DSL-Router mit abnehmbaren Antennen entschieden. Die Antennen abgeschraubt, Koax-Kabel und Stecker besorgt und kurzer Hand die Antennen aus'm Kellerfenster "rausgehängt". So etwas geht natürlich nur bei einem Eigenheim, in einem Mietshaus würd ich das nicht riskieren.

..::Six Dark::..


----------



## alexanderneipp (9. Oktober 2003)

Das Haus in dem ich wohne ist knapp 15 Jahre alt.
Weiß jemand dazu was zu den Wänden?
Sind die dann eher dick oder könnte das klappen?


----------



## SixDark (9. Oktober 2003)

Wie gesagt, achte beim Kauf des WLAN/DSL Gerätes (ich nehme mal an das es ein Router ist) das man die Antennen abnehmen kann! Wenn Du das Teil hast einfach ausprobieren ob es auch so geht, wie Du es vorhattest. Wenn nicht einfach Kabel besorgen und Antennen an einem anderen Ort anbringen. Mehr kann man da nicht sagen, da ich auch nicht weiß welche Anlage es ist, welche Reichweite und eben genau wie Du auch nicht weiß wie Deine Wände aussehen. *g* Funktionieren tut es auf jeden Fall, ist eben nur eine Frage an welcher Stelle man die Antennen aufstellt bzw. aufstellen muß! Für noch größere Reichweiten, gibt es dann auch (recht teure) externe Antennen mit STandfuß und solch Krams...

..::Six Dark::..


----------



## Xmas (10. Oktober 2003)

*Moin*

also ich habe WLAN seit einem jahr ... der enfernteste nutzer ist 2 etagen überm router .... kataströfisch ... also in der 2. etage kommen von 22Mbit ziemlich genau 1,5 Mbit an ... für dsl reichts ... für größere dateiübertragungen ... braucht man nen kaffee oder zwei ... mp3s lassen sich 100% wiedergeben ... mpgs meistens auch .. mpeg2 (DVD) keine chance ... wenn du XP hast schalte die WLANverwaltung von XP ab ... ist schrott ... erkennt die verbindung erst auf anfrage und nicht sofort nach dem hochfahren (bei mir wenigstens)... es hilft (manchmal) wenn man bei dem router (die haben meistens 2 antennen) eine um 90 grad kippt (horizontal) die andere vertikal stellt ... bei mir hilfts ... lass so viele türen offen wie es geht .. hilft imens (bin mit dem router aber auch auf einer ebene) ich bin ein wohnzimmer und ein flur vom router entfernt ... bei mit kommen so 6 Mbit an


----------



## danielweyer (17. März 2005)

@ SixDark...
sei vorsichtig mit dem wlan draussen, die post mag so etwas überhaupt nicht, also mit reichweite aufpassen!


----------

